# Moving back to Cable TV. New Setup...



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

So I am destined to be moving over to Charter TV(from which I already get internet and phone) here in CT, due to large cost savings($125/mo for a least a year with their triple play). I currently have Directv and their costs have just gotten too high for me.

With Directv I currently have 3 HD DVR's and a Genie(4 TVs) which gives me multi-room viewing as well as 11 tuners to record with, that are viewable on all TVs. I know Charter's current DVR are pretty bad and they don't have multi-room viewing either, so I suspect I will be frustrated with them very quickly.

So enter Tivo Roamio. I was going to start with a Roamio Plus first and then add pieces along the way, eventually getting to this...

Roamio Plus on main TV
Roamio Standard on Living Room TV
2 Minis, one in each bedroom.

In thinking of costs, I doubt I will go lifetime on either of the Roamios, so over all, I think this setup would be a little cheaper(minus upfront costs) vs the current costs of 4 Charter DVRs per month...

4 Charter DVR's @ $6.99/mo each = $27.96/mo
DVR Base fee = $9.99/mo
Total = $37.95/mo

Roamio Plus = $14.99/mo
Roamio (Standard) = $12.99/mo
2 Minis = $ 0.00/mo
2 CableCARDS @ $2/mo each = $ 4.00/mo
Total = $31.98/mo

I "think" I am calculating this right, but I am not sure if using a cable card requires me to still have the base "DVR" $9.99/mo service.

My other questions are...

Should I get the initial Tivo Roamio Plus before or after the Charter TV install, since after may allow me to go to the office and choose my CableCARD and TA vs having an installer show up with a particular brand(I hear Cisco ones may only allow for 4 of the 6 tuners to work)?

Also, I have never been a Tivo subscriber before(I did use the old Tivo Directv receivers back in the day) so would this change any of the costs with Tivo?

Thanks


----------



## emfinlay (Sep 21, 2008)

You definitely want to have the Tivo before the cable installation. The Tivo is considered a customer supplied box so you will save the box fee.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> Should I get the initial Tivo Roamio Plus before or after the Charter TV install, since after may allow me to go to the office and choose my CableCARD and TA vs having an installer show up with a particular brand(I hear Cisco ones may only allow for 4 of the 6 tuners to work)?


You don't get to choose your CableCard and Tuning Adapter. The brand of the CC and TA has to be matched to the cable company's headend equipment in your area. And just to put your mind at ease, I have the Cisco CableCard and TA. They have no problem with handling 6 tuners of my Roamio Plus.

Having said that, whether you do a self-install or have the tech do the install is up to you. I prefer to self-install, because generally, the techs are clueless about CableCards and Tuning Adapters and it pains me to see them looking like a dear in headlights.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

You didn't mention how you plan to network the tivo's, but if you are using moca you need to factor another $50 for the moca adapter for the basic unit. Not needed if you go ethernet.

And since you had 11 tuners before, you may want to consider another plus for your second box instead of the basic depending on the price difference when you buy. It won't need the $50 adapter if you go moca and you gain the additional storage and 2 more tuners. May be worth considering if the price difference is $150 or so between the plus and basic when you buy. The service cost is the same.

If you are set on getting a basic, they have a great deal on refurbs going on through the summer sale, only $50. And the sale has lifetime discounted to $350 too. That's only a 2 year breakeven compared to the monthly fee.

Good luck.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

emfinlay said:


> You definitely want to have the Tivo before the cable installation. The Tivo is considered a customer supplied box so you will save the box fee.


Personal preference here... I prefer to pay rent on the cable company's set top box so that I have that in the house while getting the Tivo working. Its nice to have something to keep my wife happy while I'm on the phone with the cable card center for hours. That way I don't have to respond to, "why did you have to get this Tivo thing and not just go with the cable company's DVR like everyone else???".

So I had signed up for cable TV and had them come install it and get it all working. Then I ordered the Tivo gear and self installed after cable was already working in the house. But again, personal preference!


----------



## GCS2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just moved to Comcast this w/e at home and Verizon at my office with TIVO.

I got all my equipment in advance and had it all set up, updated, and ready to go when the installers came to both locations.

Everything worked out fine.

At home I moved from a very similar DTV set up as you. 2 HD-DVRs, 1 Genie, 2 extenders. I only went with 1 Roamio Pro and 4 extenders. I did go lifetime as I am in a 2 year contract with Comcast for $115 month (internet included and its for every channel they have). I am thrilled with Tivo so far. We are struggling with the channel #s and getting out of our old habits but 1 box on each TV for all the playback options we need is super nice.

Our only complaints would be loss of certain channels (Beinsport not in HD(arrggghh), FS2 etc) but that is a Comcast issue not a Tivo issue.

I highly recommend getting the equipment first and have it there for install. Be sure to update it first (each box will need updating). Also keep your DTV service going until you are all installed and running. Keeps the wife happy. I would not recommend getting their DVR at all. If you want a box of theirs just get a FREE HD box only. That will allow you to have a "fall back" with them if you ever need it.

Also beware DTV is really screwing me over on the disconnect. My 2 ancient HD DVRs are mine that I bought a long time ago. The Genie and extenders you are forced to rent. They insist the old DVRs are theirs and making me send them back. If I don't I will have to pay them $500 per box. Its BS they are mine I bought them. I also know for a fact that they aren't theirs as every time I had a problem they refused to help me with them unless I bought a service plan through them since I wasn't leasing those boxes! Of course they charged me $6 per month for each "connection". One thing is for sure I don't miss the $46 a month screw you over connection fee from DTV.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your input. I set up Charter to come next Wednesday. For now I decided to just go with their 4 HD DVRs.

I'll decide over the weekend as to whether I get the Roamio Plus before he shows. If I decide to, I can call them on Monday and ask that he have a cablecard and TA. It looks like my only option for the Roamio Plus is Amazon, as all my local Best Buys are sold out of the Plus. I'd love to fgo lifetiem, but Couching up $329(Roamio Plus)+$499(lifetime fee) right now just isn't doable.

Beyond that, I will have to add the additional equipment as the money permits and just return the boxes when I do add additional Tivo boxes. A few weeks ago we had a huge expense, so funds need to replenish a bit before I buy more toys  Luckily, all 4 TV's are wired with gigabit connections, so I won't need Moca, thus keeping the cost down a bit.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> I'd love to fgo lifetiem, but Couching up $329(Roamio Plus)+$499(lifetime fee) right now just isn't doable.


You used to be able to use the code "PLSR" to get $100 off when activating lifetime service. I think someone mentioned in another thread that the code has recently stopped working, but if you do decide to go with lifetime be sure to give the code a try and maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## randy98mtu (May 3, 2002)

I am in the same boat, trying to come back from DTV to Comcast. Haven't made the sales pitch to the wife but, but doing my homework and just picked up the TiVo Hardware since I'm near the store. I currently have 3 DTV HD DVR's and 1 HD Receiver. I think I will do the X1 HD DVR in the in-laws "guest" room, a Pro in the family room, and a mini in our bedroom. The basement unit isn't seeing any use, so I can just Airplay to an Apple TV down there if needed. I just need to dig through the trash to get the thing from Comcast I got yesterday. It said $99 for internet, TV and an X1 HD DVR for 2 years. Right now I'm paying $106 to DTV and another $79 to Comcast for internet. Shouldn't be a hard sell. In 7 months I'll pay off the hardware. Another 2 to pay off the first year of service, 2 next year to pay off that year of service (actually less because DTV gave me a discount of $15 for 12 months, so after that I'm saving $100/mo instead of $85.)

Looking forward to getting back to TiVo. I've been away too long!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

randy98mtu said:


> I think I will do the *X1 HD DVR* in the in-laws "guest" room, a *Pro *in the family room, and a *mini *in our bedroom. The basement unit isn't seeing any use, so I can just Airplay to an Apple TV down there if needed. I just need to dig through the trash to get the thing from Comcast I got yesterday. It said *$99 for internet, TV and an X1 HD DVR for 2 years*.


If you go with the X1 per the offering, you'll be hit with a $9.95 monthly "additional outlet fee" for the Roamio Pro -- offset slightly by a $2.50 customer-owned equipment credit.

Unless you're looking to keep the in-laws off your TiVos, a Mini would be a good option for that room, as well -- especially if you subscribe to any of Netflix, Amazon Prime or Hulu Plus.


----------



## randy98mtu (May 3, 2002)

The deal was too good to make any changes. 2 years for $100/mo including X1 HD DVR and HBO/Streampix. My in-laws are used to Comcast (thought I don't think they have X1) They didn't like DTV because they weren't familiar with it. Hopefully they like the X1 box. They can set up shows that they like to watch while they are here and not clutter up my listings.

I'm in the process of setting up the Pro right now. Not sure what channels will work until Monday when I can get the Cable Card. I know I can use Amazon Prime!  I was so excited to put my hands on a TiVo remote for the first time in so many years!

Edit: Sweet! Found an Xfinity store that I will be near tomorrow that has Sunday hours! I feel like a kid again!


----------



## randy98mtu (May 3, 2002)

No joy on this cablecard activation. I've called Comcast 4 times and "activated" it and the last person I talked to said there were no cable cards activated on my account. When I hit guide or zoom, I just see "Acquiring Channel List" and 72% and I've never seen anything different... 

The only store that was open today was about 20 minutes away. He said he doubted they would have a card for my market as I'm a town over, but he came back and said he had one. Is it possible this card is from the wrong market? Are the Comcast reps just dorking something on the activation/pairing process? I think I'm going to swap the card at my local place tomorrow and try again.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

randy98mtu said:


> No joy on this cablecard activation. I've called Comcast 4 times and "activated" it and the last person I talked to said there were no cable cards activated on my account. When I hit guide or zoom, I just see "Acquiring Channel List" and 72% and I've never seen anything different...
> 
> The only store that was open today was about 20 minutes away. He said he doubted they would have a card for my market as I'm a town over, but he came back and said he had one. Is it possible this card is from the wrong market? Are the Comcast reps just dorking something on the activation/pairing process? I think I'm going to swap the card at my local place tomorrow and try again.


I hope you are calling the dedicated Comcast CableCard number.

The brand of the CableCard (either Cisco/Scientific Atlanta or Motorola/Arris) has to match the headend equipment used in your service area.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation...

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

randy98mtu said:


> No joy on this cablecard activation. I've called Comcast 4 times and "activated" it and the last person I talked to said there were no cable cards activated on my account. When I hit guide or zoom, I just see "Acquiring Channel List" and 72% and I've never seen anything different... The only store that was open today was about 20 minutes away. He said he doubted they would have a card for my market as I'm a town over, but he came back and said he had one. Is it possible this card is from the wrong market? Are the Comcast reps just dorking something on the activation/pairing process? I think I'm going to swap the card at my local place tomorrow and try again.


I'm pretty sure the Cablecard has to be provisioned at your headened first before it can be put on your account and activated. Each piece of hardware that connects to their system has to be told "you're allowed to connect to me". At least that's how it used to be way back when I used to install these and other STBs for Comcast as a high end home theater guy.


----------



## randy98mtu (May 3, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for all the great responses! I am going to swap the card at my local store today to make sure I have one for my headend. Then I think I'll call the 2298 number before I put the card in the box. That was the third number I was given to call yesterday. The receipt instructed me to call 855-652-3446. While the first person was looking into things because it wasn't working, I magically was transferred to another person who seemingly started the whole process over. The second person gave me another number to call, saying it was the TiVo support group. Not the number listed above. My first call there got me a guy who seemingly started the whole process once more. He escalated things and said he was transferring me to another department that could help. That automated system gave me an error and said goodbye. So I called that number again. This was the time I was finally given the 2298 "CableCard" line. That person wasn't any more help either, obviously. I spent well over an hour, maybe 2 working on this last night.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

randy98mtu said:


> Then I think I'll call the 2298 number before I put the card in the box.


The TiVo, during the startup process, will instruct you when it's time to call the cablecard activation number.

The information you need to give the phone rep will be on the screen at that point.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DeltaOne said:


> The TiVo, during the startup process, will instruct you when it's time to call the cablecard activation number.
> 
> The information you need to give the phone rep will be on the screen at that point.


DeltaOne speaks of the "MMI Screen," pictured here.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok, so I purchased a Tivo Roamio Plus but I am still going to let the cable guy install 4 DVRS and then do the self install after the fact.

The cable company's main office is about 1 mile off my normal route to and from work so picking up a cable card and returning a DVR(once the Roamio is up and running) is no big deal.

I decided to do it now cause I realized my issues with Sunday night recordings now and not having the added tuner of my Directv Genie would be an issue.

On Sundays, in a 2 yr timeframe, I record 6 shows, at one point, I have 4 recordings going at nce. Not convenient with non-linked DVRs.

It should be here tomorrow but again I am in no immediate rush to get it set up before the cable guy gets here.


----------



## randy98mtu (May 3, 2002)

Sorry I hijacked your thread, Chuck.

I got a new card and called the 2298 number. This time I got someone who knew a LOT. She asked if I had a Roamio or a Premiere. She had troubleshooting steps for the "72% Error" The bad news is after the call it is still not working. She said she would call me back in 20-30 minutes and see if anything has changed. Here's hoping she does...


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok, charter has come and gone and I am glad I didn't "challenge" the installer with a cable card install. He was methodically SLOW. I can't say I dislike that, he got everything right but I think having him do a cable card install would have really thrown him.

I may stop by the cable office on the way home and pick up a card/ta myself. Not sure yet. I need to see what the Charter DBVR can and can't do. I got 4 what I think were new(all shrink wrapped and still had the protective plastic on the led portion) Cisco 8640's.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, picked up the cablecard and TA last night and after phone call #1 to Charter, which was only 10 minutes, I had the cablecard up and running(interesting part is, he only asked for one of the numbers card numbers) but the TA was blinking green, However, I was getting all my channels including HBO/MAX so it seemed like no TA, no big deal... well sorta.

I was checking the channels and came across ONE channel that showed I didn't get it, but I should. 

Call #2, right off the bat the lady sounded unsure of herself and kept putting me on hold and eventually told me she should not "rehit" the card because I may lose more channels then I gain??? Ok... thanks and hung up. 

Call #3, I call back and the lady says ahh, ok(she seemed more knowledgeable) and rehit the card and boom, that one channel(Tennis Channel) was back and everything else was fine. She says since I now have everything, I didn't need the TA. Great, I unhook the thing and I am still good... or so I thought. I come back to the Tennis Channel later and now it's off again.

Call #4. this lady really made an effort to try many different things, including rehitting the card but no go. So we decided to try the TA again. Hooked it back up and waited and waited and waited for over 10 minutes and it just continued to blink green. So she has no other answers and sets up a service call for the next day. I reluctantly agree and I hang up.

Now, a couple minutes later, I look over and the TA is now solid green and I go back to the channel in question and it is working fine now, so I cancelled the service call. So I guess for that ONE channel(which we do watch on occasion) I need the TA.

The issue is, is it really supposed to take 15 minutes for it to finally go solid green(Cisco 1520)? I hope it is because that was the very first time it came online and that subsequent reboots will be quicker.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> The issue is, is it really supposed to take 15 minutes for it to finally go solid green(Cisco 1520)? I hope it is because that was the very first time it came online and that subsequent reboots will be quicker.


It does take a while for the TA to boot up. I think mine usually takes about 10 minutes to go through the boot up process. It is also possible that the Tuning Adapter is installing a firmware update if it takes a really long time to boot up. You would be able to tell by the different blinking patterns. Different blinking patterns mean different things. Off the top of my head I don't remember what they are, but if you google around you should be able to find a list of the various blinking patterns for the 1520.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It does take a while for the TA to boot up. I think mine usually takes about 10 minutes to go through the boot up process. It is also possible that the Tuning Adapter is installing a firmware update if it takes a really long time to boot up. You would be able to tell by the different blinking patterns. Different blinking patterns mean different things. Off the top of my head I don't remember what they are, but if you google around you should be able to find a list of the various blinking patterns for the 1520.


It's definitely faster now. Takes a few minutes now, nowhere near the 10-15 it too the first time.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> It's definitely faster now. Takes a few minutes now, nowhere near the 10-15 it too the first time.


Could have been a firmware update or it could have been some kind of provisioning that takes place between the TA and the headend the first time you hook up a TA for the first time.


----------

